# Just finished making my Audiotube.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just finished building my audiotube for my brute. I have put it all to together from scratch. Here is the list for parts for you that are interested in making your own.

Go to lowes and pick up some 6" sewer pipe. They sell it in 2' sections. I bought 2 but could have done it with one. Pick up 2 90 degree elbo's and 2 end caps. my bill was $59.46.

Go to Walmart and pick up some 5.25 speakers. I bought the Dual for $28.76. I also bought a MP3 player for $29.88. You will need to pick up a cigarette lighter plug and a headphone jack to RCA adapter.

Go to anywhere that sells cheap amps. Autozone has a 120 watt by 2 amp for $48.00. I went to a local pawn shop that sells new equipment and bought a 80 watt by 2 amp for $32.61.

The grand total for mine was $167.69.

Like i said i could have built it for about $30 cheaper, but when you dont know you get what you think you need. 

To seal it up you take some grease and pass it on the sealing surface on the pipe and you push it together. that way you dont have to worry about glue when you need to work on something in it. The grease will hold out the water.

Almost forgot you need to mount your amp on a piece of 2x4 and put a screw through the pipe to hold the 2x4 inplace so that it dont just flop around in there.


Here is some pics of mine before the paint. I just found out that i am going offshore tomorrow so i will not be able to paint it before i leave. I will have to mount it with band claps when i get home also.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't you put 6.5" speakers in the 6" pipe?? Thought that's what I've seen before...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i probably could have but the ones that i saw had a gap around the speaker at the end cap. i thought that it would have been cleaner to have the 5.25 in them. they sound really good for no more money than i have in them.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh ok.. I was just wondering, not trying to rain on your parade or anything like that....lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

parade rainer!


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

it really does sound good ive heard it


----------

